# D'oh! Ticket for Deleted Front Plate



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I got a parking ticket yesterday in downtown LA that cited me for no front plate. 

I had to watch the metermaid write the damned thing while I was stuck in a meeting on the fourth floor of an adjacent building. With the Monaro re-conversion offering very little hint as to the identity, and Holden not exactly being a household name, it was hilarious to watch her try and figure out what kind of car it was. She literally stood there looking at the car, paced a bit, and scratched her head.

On the ticket, where the "vehicle type" line occurs, it states _"Other."_ :rofl: 

Luckily, it's non-moving violation, so I simply kick a check for $25 over to the City of Los Angeles and I'm done with it.


----------



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

lmao

Dont you know they have to have somehting to shoot with the laser?

Big fat front plate, nothing better for reflectivity and size.


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not sure the meter maid is allowed to write you up for that. Atleast they weren't too in the past.


That said, i've probably got a dozen no front plate tickets and another dozen window tint tickets under my belt


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

That is hilarious!!:lol:


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

HotRodGuy said:


> I'm not sure the meter maid is allowed to write you up for that. Atleast they weren't too in the past.


I wish someone would tell her that:

_DISPLAY OF PLATES- NO FRONT PLATES_

Here's what I need  : http://media.putfile.com/licenseplate


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

Your car is registered as a Pontiac. You can attempt to contest the ticket on the grounds that it isnt your car. Or just pay the 25.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

CMD said:


> Your car is registered as a Pontiac. You can attempt to contest the ticket on the grounds that it isnt your car. Or just pay the 25.


_Pffft._ It's only $25- not worth it. It's not even a fixit ticket!


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Groucho said:


> _Pffft._ It's only $25- not worth it. It's not even a fixit ticket!


I'm sure she went home satisfied that she helped rid the streets of LA of evil-doers.(meanwhile there is a mugging happening across the street)
:shutme


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

Groucho said:


> I wish someone would tell her that:
> 
> _DISPLAY OF PLATES- NO FRONT PLATES_
> 
> Here's what I need  : http://media.putfile.com/licenseplate


That is pretty sweet. I wonder how much somthing like that would cost?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

CMD said:


> Your car is registered as a Pontiac. You can attempt to contest the ticket on the grounds that it isnt your car. Or just pay the 25.



he wouldn't win a battle over it being a pontiac or not


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> That is pretty sweet. I wonder how much somthing like that would cost?



He would have to get 400 of the said tickets to compensate for that. 


Plus drive a Cobra. HAHAHA!!!!!


Thought the front plate was a moving violation?


----------



## CMD (Nov 13, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Thought the front plate was a moving violation?



Can be either.


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

Groucho said:


> Luckily, it's non-moving violation, so I simply kick a check for $25 over to the City of Los Angeles and I'm done with it.



25 is worth not having a plate on the front of your car IMO


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

nineball481 said:


> 25 is worth not having a plate on the front of your car IMO



Exactly.

I've had the car 15 months and put 60,000 miles under the wheels, during which time I've been pulled over 4 times and never once hassled about my lack of front plates.

No big deal.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

nineball481 said:


> 25 is worth not having a plate on the front of your car IMO


So does that mean I can send the city of Omaha $25 and remove my front plate and fill the holes and paint? That would be so sweet! That would be that much less wind drag.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

In California the issue fix-it tickets. You have a time period to head to the local DMV with the repair they want done. They check to make sure it's done. Depending on who wrote the ticket it's free or $10. I kept waiting to get one for the Z28. Pa doesn't have front plates, so there wasn't anyplace to put it. You have to change the grill and it looks awful. 
I went a full year without a ticket. On my move to Florida, I was in west Texas were 20 and 10 split. The speed limit was 75 and I was doing 79. As I crested a hill a Texas trooper was on the side in his Intrepid. As soon as I went past he pulled out. Then bam on come the lights as he gets behind me. He asked me where I was going and I said moving to Fla. He said the speed limit in texas is 75 and they take that limit seriously. I appologized, thinking that I had never been pulled over for less than 5 over. 
He came back to the car with a warning for the speed and a nother warning for not having a front plate. He then told me the plate would need to be fixed within 24 hours or I would be cited if I was pulled over again. It gets better!
He then noted the time was 6:20 and dusk started in 5 minutes. The night time speed limit is 55 and he advised me that I should drive 55 when i pulled out. I thanked him, pulled out got up to 54 and set the cruise with him following me. He followed me for 70 miles before I hit Fort Stockton and decided that it was a waste of time to drive like this. I went to bed early and got up early the next day. 
That stupid trooper let about 30-40 cars and trucks pass us, some doing well over 80. 
Oh well the point is it took a Texas trooper to cite me for not having a front Californa plate.


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Yea everytime I got pulled over they never seem to mind my front plate missing and my tinted windows, they always to seem to forget to write me a ticket too!!! :cool 
they're too infatuated with the GOAT!!!


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

Fergy, The nightime speed limit in Texas is 65 not 55... I will bet the Trooper was following you laughing his ass off....


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

In east Texas the speed limit at night was 65, but in west Texas it's 55. Anybody from El Paso????? Did it change this year??? I also noticed the speed limit was 75 in west Texas, but 70 in east Texas.


----------



## 04m6_ca (Feb 27, 2005)

*Are you serious?*

4 different speed limits, based on time of day and your location in relation to the city? WOW.:confused


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

It is illegal to drive with no front plate here too. Cops like to follow me around, so I won't push my luck on that one. I got personalized plates so at least they look nice (GTO*05). It is also illegal to have plate frames or covers that obscure or block the top or bottom edges of the plate graphics. Really, when you have a shiny, bright red, muscle car, they are just lookin' for any reason to stop you.


----------



## eldodroptop (Mar 26, 2005)

Fergy, The speed limit in rural parts of Texas is 75 day 65 night (70d 65n for trucks) on all interstates-US highways and state routes.The speed limit otherwise is 70d 65n for cars and trucks the only exception being 60d 55n truck speed limit on some state routes. There is NO place in Texas that has a split speed limit for cars with the night limit being less than 65mph... On a side note Texas is very close to raising the day limit to 80mph for cars...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

eldodroptop said:


> Fergy, The speed limit in rural parts of Texas is 75 day 65 night (70d 65n for trucks) on all interstates-US highways and state routes.The speed limit otherwise is 70d 65n for cars and trucks the only exception being 60d 55n truck speed limit on some state routes. There is NO place in Texas that has a split speed limit for cars with the night limit being less than 65mph... On a side note Texas is very close to raising the day limit to 80mph for cars...


Finally some common sense in speed laws, 80 mph on a rural highway. Are you certain that the section of 10 that I'm talking about is 65. I've only been through there twice. I do remember the trooper saying 55 and think i remember seeing signs. I also clearly remember in eastern Texas that the speed changed. Anyone from El Paso????


----------

